# Personal Best on the fly if any species



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

A monster grass carp...
Caught him on a Betts popper


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Job!

They are a hell of a fight on a fly rod. I caught this one on a 9wt about 10-12 years ago.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a hoss


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

!!!! Was most of the fight just a dead weight pull or was there a lot of give and take?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> !!!! Was most of the fight just a dead weight pull or was there a lot of give and take?



Mine was quite a fight. Especially after he finally realized that he was hooked. He made several good hard runs. It took me about half hour to get in.

I dont know why more people dont try to catch them as a sport fish. It's quite a sport for the Brits.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

kanaka said:


> !!!! Was most of the fight just a dead weight pull or was there a lot of give and take?


 I caught it on a 6 weight. When I set the hook he was cruising, no slowing him down. Then he kind of forgot he was hooked, until he came near the dock he would take off again. They charge like a bull red and then kind of relax until you get him close again then take off. He probably made seven runs and went under a submerged branch at one point. My dock is on a very shallow part of the lake. The whole fight took place in two foot or less water. If I didn't keep that cheap landing net by the water's edge all the time, there is no telling how long it would have taken to land him.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a cheap fly combo a lot of years ago. I lived in a condo on Perdido Key. I went out to the beach and "practiced" casting with a small clouser into the surf. I was terrible at casting.

Yet somehow a Ladyfish found my fly irresistable. When I retrieved the line came taut.

It scared the begeebus out of me. Probably the same for the Ladyfish.

It's the ONLY fish I've caught on a fly. I haven't tried much though. It's one of those schools I want to try.

Jim


----------

